# Some New Stuff...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been on a work bonanza the last couple weeks getting saved up for a couple hunting trips and have ended up with some cool stuff to play shutter-bug with. Enjoy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The best!


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Tex, those are some of the best lookin mounts i've ever seen.

Hopefully I can bag a few birds this season that I can bring to you that will be worthy of your work.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

One of these days Darin you will be getting a bird, or two!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fan-freakin'-tastic!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! I assumed that this was going to be the thread in which you shared pics of the new ATV. Maybe you could get an old 3 wheeler to keep up with your likes of the vintage old crappy equipment. Just kidding!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nice! I assumed that this was going to be the thread in which you shared pics of the new ATV. Maybe you could get an old 3 wheeler to keep up with your likes of the vintage old crappy equipment. Just kidding!


Funny you should say that... My littler brother has a vintage 1986 Honda ATC Big Red 3 wheeler. He said I could take it and fix it up any time I want. Trouble is, I don't wanna...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Ridiculously good stuff Tex.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice looking mounts Tex! I really like those last two photos!


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Tex those are fantastic, I love the huns and the turkeys.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

G** **** it man...does that first turkey have a smile on his face?..nice touch! :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I was gonna do him winking at you , but went with the smile instead...


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are awesome beautiful job. 8)


----------

